# RawR ~~!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

12" Polypterus Endlicheri

  

*scary*


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Awww look their cuddling!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I want that alien as a pet!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, looks pretty, I like the patterns on the skin. Won't mind owning one.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Have always thought these guys looked more like lizards than fish. Nice specimen.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pretty sure he's up for sale..


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow that is so cool


----------

